# How To Secure FreeBSD VPS?



## N4is3N (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All...

i have a VPS with FreeBSD 7.0 installed. I use for my Wordpress website.

How do I protect my FreeBSD VPS from a variety of attacks? such as DDoS, Brute Force, rooting, etc.?

Thanks before


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2010)

security(7)
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 2, 2010)

DDoS: You can't really.
Brute Force: Use non obvious passwords
Rooting: Install ports-mgmt/portaudit to audit ports for vulnerabilities. Subscribe to the security advisories list and keep an up to date system.


----------



## N4is3N (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, thanks all... 

it really helpful


----------

